
SQL Server 2017 available for download - runesoerensen
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/sqlserverstorageengine/2017/10/02/sql-server-2017-available-for-download/
======
runesoerensen
_Cross-platform support – you can run SQL Server 2017 on Windows, Linux, and
Docker containers._

Related HN discussion on the announcement of SQL Server for Linux:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11241430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11241430)

